# Toshiba internal mic not working!!!! :(



## Crazyman707 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok im running a toshiba satellite with windows 7 home premium 64-bit. a few days ago i accidentaly plugged my earphones into my microphone jack and since then my comptuers built in mic hasnt been workign for ANYTHING. audacity, skype nothign  and its horrible. ive looked everywhere and the driver is up to date and ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling it and then i realized that in the sound menu it says that the microphone is "not plugged in" and i didnt understand it. and so just now i thought to maybe plug my earphones back into the mic jack and see what happens and once i do that it says that mic is plugged in again! its like it got confused but now i dont know how to fix it!!!! :'( plz plz plz help! i miss talking with my friends on skype :'(


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have an option to choose "which" mic to use (ie: internal or external).


----------

